
HTPC – Intel Atom Media Center Inside a CD Player [DIY] - chanux
http://english.kalingasblog.com/2009/10/17/htpc-intel-atom-media-center-inside-a-cd-player/
======
pmorici
This really isn't _that_ interesting. It's a case mod using a large set top
style CD player as a case, who cares.

